
Explosive Packages Found at Heathrow, Waterloo and London City Airport - pirocks
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-47457477
======
dTal
Why are they calling it "explosive"?

"Explode" means "burst or shatter violently and noisily as a result of rapid
combustion, excessive internal pressure, or other process", whereas according
to the article "these packages only appear to be designed to start a very
small fire - the one that went off just melted part of its own plastic
envelope..."

The correct term is "incendiary". But this seems so small as to practically
put it in "prank" territory - since they only go off when opened, there's not
much risk of it starting a uncontrolled fire unless someone happens to open it
next to an open container of gasoline.

~~~
brokenmachine
Because hysteria sells papers and enables knee-jerk civil liberty erosion.

~~~
dTal
It's the BBC News website. They're not selling anything. And what motive would
they have to enable knee-jerk civil liberty erosion?

Serious question.

~~~
codeddesign
It sells papers and clicks. Eye balls == $$$. Just because it’s BBC doesn’t
mean editors don’t have quotas to meet. Sensationalism drives revenues in the
news industry. Real journalism has been out of fashion for over a decade.

